
CSS to get support for trigonometry functions - August-Garcia
https://www.zdnet.com/article/css-to-get-support-for-trigonometry-functions/
======
sethkillian2
Looks like it’s closer to becoming Turing complete

~~~
schoen
How so? These functions don't perform recursion or looping.

